# Pensacola Beach pier



## jmw70 (Jun 6, 2012)

Went to fish the Pensacola Pier for the first time today. I am from Panama City but now here for school. I fished about half way down the pier and the Spanish and Ladies where everywhere. Every cast you were landing or missing one. There where also about 3-5 sharks all about 5 foot. They were feeding on the ladies. Got tired of catching them after about a hour so tried for some flounder and whiting. Caught a few whiting and no luck on the flounder. I heard they caught a mahi down on the end but I never saw it so can't confirm that, but all and all it was a great day to be out there.


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks for the report. Any day on the water is a good day.


----------



## frog03 (Aug 8, 2011)

*pensacola beach pier*

good report sound like you had a good day of fishing nothing like some spanish for dinner


----------

